# being a billionaire isnt hard at all



## faggotchadlite (Sep 29, 2021)

lets say , theres 7 billion people on earth , and 7000 billionaires

so that means ur chances of being a billionaire are 1/1 million

lets say ur in a first world country , 10 percent of world population. , chances - 1/100000

now lets say u are educated , 1/80000

now ur intelligent - 1/8000

u actually care about being a billionaire - 1/4000

u actually own a business - 1/20

you donate my 500 dollars on my paytm - 1/1 100 percent billionaire !!!! cause allah blessed u


----------



## faggotchadlite (Sep 29, 2021)

bump


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Sep 29, 2021)

Theres only like 2500 billionaires tho


----------



## AlexAP (Sep 29, 2021)

Ethereal said:


> Theres only like 2500 billionaires tho


OP utterly destroyed.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Sep 29, 2021)

Ethereal said:


> Theres only like 2500 billionaires tho


and that inclused the people, that started out with a small loan of 1 million from their fathers, and later inherited 75 million on top of it.

lol


----------



## faggotchadlite (Sep 29, 2021)

c


AlexAP said:


> OP utterly destroyed.


cope , read my post


----------



## faggotchadlite (Sep 29, 2021)

Ethereal said:


> Theres only like 2500 billionaires tho


there will be 7000 by the time u become a billionaire


----------



## Seth Walsh (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## MadVisionary (Sep 29, 2021)

Being Chad is not difficult
Let's say there are 7 billion people in the world, and 10 million chads,That's 1 in 700
Now let's say you are white, 10% of 700 = 1 in 70
Now let's say you are logged into .org 1 in 10000= 1 in 7
Now let's say you have a good personality and cut your hair = 100%

*result you are a chad!!!*


----------



## sensei (Sep 29, 2021)

faggotchadlite said:


> lets say , theres 7 billion people on earth , and 7000 billionaires
> 
> so that means ur chances of being a billionaire are 1/1 million
> 
> ...


Or just go play squid game


----------



## faggotchadlite (Sep 29, 2021)

MadVisionary said:


> Being Chad is not difficult
> Let's say there are 7 billion people in the world, and 10 million chads,That's 1 in 700
> Now let's say you are white, 10% of 700 = 1 in 70
> Now let's say you are logged into .org 1 in 10000= 1 in 7
> ...


true

jfl at people who dont agree with this


----------



## randomvanish (Sep 29, 2021)

then become one already


----------



## Deleted member 14781 (Sep 29, 2021)

Ethereal said:


> Theres only like 2500 billionaires tho


And probably half of them are related


----------



## Deleted member 13137 (Sep 29, 2021)

@thecel does this math check out?


----------



## Deleted member 15363 (Sep 29, 2021)

guys all you need to be an *B*illionaire just give me 500 dollars
simple.


----------



## Xangsane (Sep 29, 2021)

faggotchadlite said:


> lets say , theres 7 billion people on earth , and 7000 billionaires
> 
> so that means ur chances of being a billionaire are 1/1 million
> 
> ...


get an of account


----------



## thecel (Sep 29, 2021)

BugManBill said:


> @thecel does this math check out?



I’m a brainlet. dunno


----------



## faggotchadlite (Sep 30, 2021)

randomvanish said:


> then become one already


nah , i dont wanna cope


----------



## quakociaptockh (Sep 30, 2021)

Being a billionaire isn't hard. Being poor is.


----------



## faggotchadlite (Sep 30, 2021)

quakociaptockh said:


> Being a billionaire isn't hard. Being poor is.


damn , thats deep


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Sep 30, 2021)

MadVisionary said:


> Being Chad is not difficult
> Let's say there are 7 billion people in the world, and 10 million chads,That's 1 in 700
> Now let's say you are white, 10% of 700 = 1 in 70
> Now let's say you are logged into .org 1 in 10000= 1 in 7
> ...


That explains why everyone here is at least 6 PSL and has a 9 inch penis


----------

